# Women-Only courses, PNW?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can someone give me some leads to "women-only" sailing instruction in the Vancouver / Vancouver Island vicinity?

Thanks.


----------



## tcoldren (Apr 10, 2003)

Try Herizen in Nanaimo. www.island.net/~herizen.


----------

